# Pedido dados precipitação Murça



## nanamars (31 Mar 2011 às 17:31)

Boa tarde 
Estou a necessitar urgentemente dos dados de precipitação em Murça (Vila Real) no período entre 01/04/2007 e 01/11/2007. Já procurei no site do SNIRH, mas não sei qual estação escolher, pois todas ficam muito longe. Precisava mesmo dos dados para Murça e de preferência de uma fonte oficial.
Agradecia mesmo mesmo que me ajudassem, é mesmo muito importante e urgente


----------



## Fernandobrasil (19 Abr 2011 às 02:27)

nanamars disse:


> Boa tarde
> Estou a necessitar urgentemente dos dados de precipitação em Murça (Vila Real) no período entre 01/04/2007 e 01/11/2007. Já procurei no site do SNIRH, mas não sei qual estação escolher, pois todas ficam muito longe. Precisava mesmo dos dados para Murça e de preferência de uma fonte oficial.
> Agradecia mesmo mesmo que me ajudassem, é mesmo muito importante e urgente



por favor latitude e longitude.

Abraços


----------

